# Gestion de documents avec iCloud: pratique et sécurisé?



## GoLDoZ (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour.

Ayant un Mac (de bureau) et un Iphone, jes ouhaite acquérir un Macbook (air ou pro 13", un truc léger) car je me déplace souvent. Je souhaite que mes documents soient synchronisés sur les 3 appareils, ce que je ne fais pas aujourd'hui (tout est sur le Mac et je transfère beaucoup de choses dans les mails).

J'ai deux questions:
- pourrai-je gérer facilement la synchronisation de documents avec Icloud? J'imagine qu'en définissant un dossier sur les différents appareils, tout sera synchro automatiquement. Est-ce aussi simple que cela? Je ne voudrais pas perdre des documents (j'envisage en parallèle une Time Machine du Mac).
- Est-ce suffisamment sécurisé? Ce sont des données très sensibles qui ne doivent surtout pas être piratées.

Si non, avez-vous une autre solution d'architecture/méthode?
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## USB09 (28 Août 2019)

iCloud est crypté de bout en bout. Les documents, si tôt créer sont sauvegardés sur iCloud. Idem pour les contacts.


----------



## LKM (28 Août 2019)

Moi j’utilise Fichiers donc iCloud Drive et cela fonctionne parfaitement, j’ai créer différents Dossiers et quand je modifie un Fichiers qui si trouve et bien il est répliqué sur tous mes iBidules étant sous le même compte.
Niveau sécurité, vaste débat. Je considère qu’à partir du moment que mes données quitte mon domicile elles peuvent être piratées. Les serveurs d’Apple sont administrés par des humains donc .... vous m’avez compris [emoji6]


----------



## GoLDoZ (28 Août 2019)

Merci pour ces réponses. Je vais faire un test avec un macbook avant d'en acheter un. 

Je tiens à ce que ce soit automatique (on configure une fois et terminé), sécurisé (pas de piratage) et que des fichiers ne soient pas supprimés par inadvertance. J'ai parfois l'impression que, derrière la simplicité apparente du système Apple, on ne maîtrise pas tout... (pourtant je suis informaticien).


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
Alors je te suggère de te documenter sur les fonctionnalités iCloud car elles paraissent t’être étrangères...


----------



## LKM (29 Août 2019)

Il n’y a pas de paramètrage à faire, tu place juste tes documents dans Fichiers et rien d’autre c’est tout. Si tu supprime un fichier sur un de tes iBidules il sera supprimé immédiatement sur tout les autres. Par contre en allant dans Fichier sur iOS tu as un encart nommé « supprimé récemment » il te permet de récupérer le fichier supprimé. 
Pour le chapitre sécurité oublie tout de suite et fait avec, mais bon on t’apprend rien vu que tu est dans l’informatique. D’ailleurs ta question sur la sécurité est très étonnant venant de ta part ...


----------



## GoLDoZ (29 Août 2019)

Merci pour l'info. Je pensais que c'était assez simple d'utilisation.

Pour la sécurité, j'espérais qu'Apple soit plus sécurisé que les autres. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut que je trouve une autre solution. Le problème, c'est que synchroniser des fichiers sans passer par le cloud, ben... à part mettre en place son propre serveur, avec tout le toutim pour qu'il soit accessible 24/24 etc..., je ne vois pas (et ce n'est pas mon domaine).

Je vais me renseigner un peu plus sur le niveau de sécurité, car c'est très sensible (brevets internationaux).


----------



## Chris K (29 Août 2019)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202303


----------



## USB09 (30 Août 2019)

Question sécurité, APPLE fut le premier à proposer la cryptage (plus tard Google: Microsoft offre les clés) puis de bout en bout (pour éviter les lectures via les tuyaux). 
Si c’est pas suffisant...


----------



## Nanardtetard (30 Août 2019)

Concernant la sécurité, aucun système n’est infaillible et donc le risque 0 n’existe pas. Dans ton 1er message tu disais transférer tes documents par mail, j’espère que ce n’est pas gmail car sinon Google connaît déjà l’intégralité de tes documents. Et on sait tous que Google est très partageur avec ses « partenaires ».


----------



## Chris K (30 Août 2019)

Nanardtetard a dit:


> Concernant la sécurité, aucun système n’est infaillible et donc le risque 0 n’existe pas. Dans ton 1er message tu disais transférer tes documents par mail, j’espère que ce n’est pas gmail car sinon Google connaît déjà l’intégralité de tes documents. Et on sait tous que Google est très partageur avec ses « partenaires ».



Même si lui même n’a pas gmail... suffit d’envoyer un e-mail sur un compte gmail ou vers un destinataire dont on ne sait généralement rien des sécurités qu’il a lui même mis en oeuvre.


----------



## GoLDoZ (30 Août 2019)

Vous avez raison, il est assez compliqué de ne laisser échapper aucune donnée. Mais autant maximiser les chances.

Après quelques recherches, étant donné le Cloud Act américain, je pense choisir un hébergeur français ayant la certification SecNumCloud. Certains proposent des solutions identiques (synchro, cryptage, etc...).

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est sur le site de l'ANSSI (https://www.ssi.gouv.fr/administrat...e-service-dinformatique-en-nuage-secnumcloud/).


----------

